

Why Don't Software Engineers Get More Respect? - SunTzu55
http://news.dice.com/2014/08/19/dont-software-engineers-get-respect/

======
forca
I don't think the average person really understands IT and what's involved. If
I'm at a dinner party and I'm asked what I do, and mention what I do, peoples'
eyes immediately glass over. They don't want to understand.

The average non-IT end user is a sheep. Full stop. They don't want to wrap
their head around how something works -- they want it all the be transparent
unicorns and glitter.

I really dislike fellowship with non-IT people anymore because it seems like I
cannot have a decent conversation that requires more than a few brain cells.
Honestly, and I'm not being mean, but the average person out there that is not
in a STEM-related field really does not grok much beyond basic life. Sad
really.

I have to explain what I do, unfortunately, to the higher ups far too often.
These people, collectively, seem like they don't have the cerebral chemical
processes to power a lightning bug's ass.

------
wpaprocki
"...Engineers make plenty of business decisions every day: Deciding the size
of a database field, for instance, or a data type. Those types of choices
impact the business, admittedly in a micro way..."

Micro? I have seen decisions about database architecture that cost hundreds of
thousands of dollars and thousands of hours of work over time.

